
Amazon Wants to Know How Its Employees Feel Every Day - leevlad
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-09/amazon-asks-corporate-employees-for-feedback-on-work
======
djkrause
I was sure this would have something to do with deploying the new IoT service
to the employee population. Heartbeat monitoring, personal moisture sensors,
hygiene detection services, etc. all pushing up into AWS and ultimately to a
dashboard for an HR analyst.

------
nomadhacker
"I'm here to talk about your Connections survey. Overall your happiness scores
are very low. We're very concerned that you're not doing everything you can be
doing to be happy at your job."

